# Autosleeper Harmony Curtain Set and waste water tank



## 91002 (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know where we may be able to obtain a new (or nearly new!), curtain set for our 1991 Autosleeper Harmony (Talbot Express). The ones we have are still ok, but are starting to show their age a bit.

Also, we have noticed that some Autosleeper Harmony's have a waste water tank fitted to the underside of the vehicle, is this an optional extra which we may be able to find, or are they home made jobs?

Any help would be great!


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Re tanks.

Tanks can be 'homemade', as I've made them from fibreglass (GRP), but they are also available from CAK. You can view their range of tanks by visiting this link Click here

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi there clint and a warm welcome to the site,

Have you tried contacting autosleepers? I think they have quite a comprehensive stock of upholstery and material for their vans. They could probably help with the tank as well. Its worth a try.

pete


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Clint welcome to the site.

If you look down the blue panel an the left hand side of the screen,
you'll see an entry for 'Motorhome Clubs' under 'Community' 
if you work your way thro you will find the AutoSleepers Owners club - they can probably help you.

8)


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Each year The Auto Sleeper Owners Club holds a Rally at 3 Counties Showground at Great Malvern at which A-S take loads of parts, materials etc for vans going back donks. 

These are sold at prices a fraction you would pay a dealer. A a gesture, the club opens the rally up on the Saturday for non members (moderate entry fee via Brown Gate) This year the open day of the rally is Saturday 10th July.

Curtains, upholstry items, door knobs, lights,table tops, match timber, and other stuff is normally available


----------

